# Do you find this rude or normal?



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Mar 12, 2015)

When you and a seller agree to do a trade/purchase/etc., does it bother you if they respond immediately after saying that they're adding you and want you to open your gates? 
I check the forums while I'm at school, at work, or babysitting, and just because I'm on the forums doesn't mean I can hop on my DS. 

Maybe it's just me, but I wish people would establish a time first, or at the very least say "I'm available within the next hour or whenever you are." 
I realize it's not a huge issue, because you can just say you can't get on your DS at the time. It just irks me a little. 

Anyways. Your guy's thoughts? Do you prefer setting a time or having someone just add you and then want to immediately trade?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2015)

Usually, they're on and they just want to trade asap to avoid stalling out the trade. That's why I never post in a thread unless I can have my 3DS right then and there.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 12, 2015)

Most people assume that if you're setting up the trade now, you can do the trade now.

Setting up trades only to say "yeah well not right now" doesn't make sense imo


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm fine either way. As long as we know when to do the trade, whether at that exact moment or a time set later. It's a little rude though that even when you state in the OP that you can't trade at the exact moment, people will say "I'll add you now and open my gates/tell me when gates are open."


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

I always pounce on people who want to trade if they are online.  But if they aren't available then it isn't a problem.  I've just had so many trades fall by the wayside and found out that this is the most efficient way to go about it.

If I do this to you don't take it personally!


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Mar 12, 2015)

That's honestly good to know because I feel like I'm being petty on this, but I wasn't sure. I might just have to only post if I'm ready to trade. 
But then if I'm trying to buy a villager or such, I'm worried someone else will get there first.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zoetrope said:


> I always pounce on people who want to trade if they are online.  But if they aren't available then it isn't a problem.  I've just had so many trades fall by the wayside and found out that this is the most efficient way to go about it.
> 
> If I do this to you don't take it personally!



I totally get it's nothing personal, I'm just curious if that's the norm to just assume people are ready to trade whenever! I don't mean to direct this at anyone c:


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh, that's understandable.  I guess it also depends on tone.  I always ask whether people are available to trade at that moment and wouldn't demand it or anything.

By the way I vooted for both is fine.


----------



## Tokage (Mar 12, 2015)

Personally, I'm fine with either but I can see how it can be taken as rude or inconsiderate. However most people probably assume the trader is available *now* after posting so I would guess they'd just want to get it done and over with. I do prefer to set up times though because it makes things run more smoothly, but most of the time "right away" is perfect for me lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2015)

tbh, I feel if you're in one of the trading sections of the forum, you should be able to be be ready to trade asap

variables like time zones and other stuff going on in people's life can make it setting up a time to trade a bit of a pain, and its also kinda annoying to need to hold stuff for an extended period of time (esp if you're running a shop)


plus if everyone just adapts a setup trade method, then it can also end up being a huge pain in terms of organization


I have rescheduled trades before, but typically only when I had trouble connecting, and pretty much always just in the next 30 minutes or so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

that said I generally ask if the person's ready beforehand, as opposed to just YO OPEN GATES/COME OVER NOW


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 12, 2015)

I prefer to trade right at the moment because it's hard to meet someone because mostly everytime I've ever done that, the person isn't on, and I do check their time zone and everything to make sure it's right. And if we don't set up a time even and say to trade later or something, it seems like me and the other person are never on at the same time, that's just my opinion though


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 12, 2015)

Nah I just like trading ASAP.  If they aren't available to pick stuff up, then it's their loss.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 12, 2015)

My personal opinion after having conducted several trades here over my time here (well over 300)

I have invisible mode on because i sometimes browse when i am not available and i don't want confusion. I have my time zone in my signature to also help aid in communication and possibly arranging a time if there is a difference. I do put in my threads that i am offline/online etc and to understand that i am a student and i can't always trade etc and if the other party starts demanding things of me that's when i call it off. I am fine with either method for trading and have no preference for either as long as the trade is completed in the end without trouble. Not everyone can be available the second they make a post since a majority of this forum in my experiences are older and have work etc. If someone says they are adding me though, i typically assume they are available but i do tell them if i can't trade right away and they normally do the same back to me. 

I would say though to prevent confusion: state in an OP to mention if you can't trade right away or make a note to mention it when you are ordering something for a trade. it never hurts either to say you want to reserve something or ask for a villager because more than likely the OP will make arrangements as most of the forum here is very nice and flexible.


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Mar 12, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> My personal opinion after having conducted several trades here over my time here (well over 300)
> 
> I have invisible mode on because i sometimes browse when i am not available and i don't want confusion. I have my time zone in my signature to also help aid in communication and possibly arranging a time if there is a difference. I do put in my threads that i am offline/online etc and to understand that i am a student and i can't always trade etc and if the other party starts demanding things of me that's when i call it off. I am fine with either method for trading and have no preference for either as long as the trade is completed in the end without trouble. Not everyone can be available the second they make a post since a majority of this forum in my experiences are older and have work etc. If someone says they are adding me though, i typically assume they are available but i do tell them if i can't trade right away and they normally do the same back to me.
> 
> I would say though to prevent confusion: state in an OP to mention if you can't trade right away or make a note to mention it when you are ordering something for a trade. it never hurts either to say you want to reserve something or ask for a villager because more than likely the OP will make arrangements as most of the forum here is very nice and flexible.



That's honestly really smart, I like that method.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 13, 2015)

extreme-fuzzy-socks said:


> That's honestly really smart, I like that method.



Yes it has helped because when i run my mega threads of buying stuff, i bump during the day sometimes at school and people assume i can trade that second just because the light by my user is green and get upset when i cant or whatever. Again most people are flexible and will be happy in the end as long as the trade is completed.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2015)

man, I actually dislike invisible mode more, just because I've seen so many cases where users give no indication if they're available or not. so you can end up waiting a long time for a response when they're already offline

it still wouldn't prevent me from trading with them, but...


I guess maybe I'm saying my preference if they were to go invisible would be to be invisible when unavailable, but visibly online when they can trade. if only there was a toggle button for this....


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Mar 13, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> man, I actually dislike invisible mode more, just because I've seen so many cases where users give no indication if they're available or not. so you can end up waiting a long time for a response when they're already offline
> 
> it still wouldn't prevent me from trading with them, but...
> 
> ...



A toggle button for if you're available to trade or not would be wonderful! I suppose you could just add that in your signature whenever you're online/offline/available to trade, but a button would be much easier to use, especially universally.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 13, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> man, I actually dislike invisible mode more, just because I've seen so many cases where users give no indication if they're available or not. so you can end up waiting a long time for a response when they're already offline
> 
> it still wouldn't prevent me from trading with them, but...
> 
> ...



I try to tell people when i am available or not but its a habit you have to get into and not everyone really thinks about it when they are posting but you can always check their activity to see if they have been posting recently to see if they are still on. I personally think it is just as frustrating to want to trade with someone who is appearing online with the green light and is browsing the site and not checking back on their thread so i guess both methods have their negatives.


----------



## kelsa (Mar 13, 2015)

idk if i should even answer this cus i am so flighty~ but yeah it does irk me when they're like ALRIGHT ADDING YOU OPEN YOUR DAMN GATES. i always tell ppl to let me know when they're available and if we're both avail right then, great. if not, we'll do it later.

also i work 3rd shift so on weekends i sleep all day and i'm only available in the morning when most people are asleep/at work/at school (Fri and Mon), so setting up a time can come in handy. i know my schedule is whack so i understand some ppl can't do everything right then and there so i'm not just gonna be like 2 bad so sad~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I try to tell people when i am available or not but its a habit you have to get into and not everyone really thinks about it when they are posting but you can always check their activity to see if they have been posting recently to see if they are still on. I personally think it is just as frustrating to want to trade with someone who is appearing online with the green light and is browsing the site and not checking back on their thread so i guess both methods have their negatives.



oh yeah, certainly

and I'll admit I'm occasionally guilty of the problems with being shown as online, but in my defense my threads typically take forever to get actual responses. so a lot of times I can just get distracted by other things while waiting.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 13, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh yeah, certainly
> 
> and I'll admit I'm occasionally guilty of the problems with being shown as online, but in my defense my threads typically take forever to get actual responses. so a lot of times I can just get distracted by other things while waiting.



it's when people accept your order and say they are adding you and disappear is when it gets me because it's like uhhh either i have my gate open or am waiting for theirs and i don't know what to do because they've agreed to trade and we can't actually meet up


----------



## monk (Mar 13, 2015)

yeah usually when i'm trading i assume that the person is there and can trade right then unless the thread or post was posted like an hour before i saw it.


----------



## MissyChai (Mar 13, 2015)

If me and another person have agreed to make a trade, I expect that the person will be available to do the trade right away.  If they aren't, I think that they should specify that, so that I can decide whether or not I can wait for them to be available.

IMO, I think that it is incredibly rude, disrespectful, and selfish for a person to set up a trade when they aren't available at that moment to do the trade, simply because they don't want to miss out on whatever thing that they are trying to trade for.


----------



## xanisha (Mar 13, 2015)

As a person who has made hundreds of trades on here, I actually find it to be really rude. If you post in a thread wanting something then you should be available to trade right then and there (or in a few minutes or so). I know personally that I usually wont hold any items or villagers for a person who isn't available at the current moment. I understand that emergencies (or other things) can happen that make it impossible to trade at the moment but if you are at school or at work then you shouldn't post to trade just so you won't miss out on items. I know I am sometimes on the forum and I can't get on my ds, but when that happens I don't post in buying/selling threads I just let someone else get the items...there will always be another chance to get what you want, there is no need to be selfish about it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm fine with popping onto my ds. But I see where you are coming from. Yeah, I guess it can be annoying when they don't arrange a time, but just ask them to set another time/day c:


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm fine with either. It's not like they know you're busy. They just assume you're ready, nothing rude about that at all.


----------



## Kendai (Mar 13, 2015)

I prefer that the time is set. That way there's no question on whether the trade happens immediately or in the near future. Clear communication is key to happy trading!


----------



## bumblebeeee (Mar 13, 2015)

I prefer trading immediately but if the other person can't then that's all right. But then personally I wouldnt post a trading thread unless I can open the gates at the moment.


----------



## toastia (Mar 13, 2015)

xanisha said:


> As a person who has made hundreds of trades on here, I actually find it to be really rude. If you post in a thread wanting something then you should be available to trade right then and there (or in a few minutes or so). I know personally that I usually wont hold any items or villagers for a person who isn't available at the current moment. I understand that emergencies (or other things) can happen that make it impossible to trade at the moment but if you are at school or at work then you shouldn't post to trade just so you won't miss out on items. I know I am sometimes on the forum and I can't get on my ds, but when that happens I don't post in buying/selling threads I just let someone else get the items...there will always be another chance to get what you want, there is no need to be selfish about it.



villagers are quite different though. certain threads get could get you better deals & by letting it go you could potentially not see that villager for a while/have to pay millions more. trying to get something for yourself while you can't isn't selfish. it's only selfish when you hog every chance. if you want a villager to be gone in that second, when doing auctions/something you most likely have to specify that you're gonna have to pickup immediately because most people can't.

my two cents on two cents


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 13, 2015)

maybe just tell them that you're not at home and can't pick up your stuff when you agree to buy something...



logic?


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 13, 2015)

I normally write that I will be online for the rest of the night, or whatever. Immediate trades are good, IMO.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Usually, they're on and they just want to trade asap to avoid stalling out the trade. That's why I never post in a thread unless I can have my 3DS right then and there.



Same. I only post to trade when I'm available. I always assume that others do the same. I find it annoying when they post, then don't respond for hours. If you can't do the trade until a certain time, that should be added in your post.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also find it a bit odd, that someone would think I'm being RUDE just because I'm ready to do the trade. How are we to know when you're available if you don't put that in your post? I like when people put online or offline on a trade thread too.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 13, 2015)

I usually ask them if they're available to trade at the moment
but honestly I want the trade to go asap, I dont spend all day on the forums and I forget if you give me a time. If you post something and I respond and agree I rather just get it asap I really dislike waiting ;_;
When people respond on my hybrid thread and I will add them and say I'm opening my gates, then they say they're arent available, I'm assuming you are because you posted something in my thread, not stating you arent home or whatnot. ( it hasnt happened before luckily) it throws me off because Who knows when I will be on again XD I'm doign stuff all the time.
 I dont consider it rude unless they're say open your dam gates i'm waiting"" or what ever, depends on the tone,
 in the end I find it a bit rude if you post something and dont state you're not available to trade atm in the post.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 13, 2015)

It's not rude at all. When someone says they want to trade, it usually means _right now_. Unless they say otherwise, why should anyone assume it's meant to take place at a later time?


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Mar 13, 2015)

On this forum it does seem to lean more toward post now = trade now which took me a while to get used to, I do a lot of posting on the go in my phone but have very limited times I can actually WiFi and I'm used to making appointments feom years of being on forums where that's the norm because I can't just drop everything at any given second to WiFi. A couple times I posted about wanting something on a trade or sale thread and despite being the first to reply I was passed over because I wasn't present the second the op was. I got a little annoyed at first but realized that's just how things work here and try not to mess with any of those parts of the forum when I can't trade asap.


----------



## Peony85 (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree with most that if you're in the trading forum, most people would want to trade right then and there.  If I'm not near my DS and a trade pops up that I really want I'll usually reply and ask if they would be willing to wait, but if they can't I would understand.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

When I'm trading I just assume the person is on right then and there unless they state otherwise beforehand. I really do prefer doing my trades quickly because revolving around another person's schedule can be a real hassle figuring out what time to trade and if they even keep their word.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 13, 2015)

It's normal, and the complete OPPOSITE of rude.  When you post in a thread, you are saying you want to do the trade *right now*.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 13, 2015)

I prefer immediate trades, but I don't mind scheduling for specific time. So long as the other party is clear about when they're unavailable, I could go either way.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 13, 2015)

I have no problem with people being presumptuous.

it's annoying sure but a lot of people forego social graces when selling

what gets me is when sellers expect you to bend over backwards to be ready for the time they're ready


----------



## xanisha (Mar 13, 2015)

toastia said:


> villagers are quite different though. certain threads get could get you better deals & by letting it go you could potentially not see that villager for a while/have to pay millions more. trying to get something for yourself while you can't isn't selfish. it's only selfish when you hog every chance. if you want a villager to be gone in that second, when doing auctions/something you most likely have to specify that you're gonna have to pickup immediately because most people can't.
> 
> my two cents on two cents



I'm just saying that you should always let the other person know that you are not available to trade before you set up the deal. And yeah it is really rude to post on any thread saying you want to buy something and then once the other person is ready, and you be all like "ohh wait I'm no where near my ds right now... you don't mind waiting hours till I get home do you?". It's common sense how do I know that you can't trade until you tell me. I am usually flexible but I never tolerate rudeness, and posting to receive something from me (villagers and items) but making me wait hours for you just because you don't have access to your ds is very rude (for me at least, everyone trades differently and has different opinions on this ^.^ ).


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 13, 2015)

I think i prefer setting a time or having a time set by the other. At least you both can decide a time that's convenient to both of you.


----------



## Quill (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly, I don't go into a trade agreement unless I'm able to trade at that moment, and I would expect anyone who's asking for/offering a trade to, if they're not available immediately, at least put that in the main post. Time zones are tricky, and I can't always know in advance when I'm going to be free.. Having kids does that to you. I have no idea when the next time I'll be able to sit down and play is. Idk, I just feel like out of respect for the other party's time, if you can't trade while you're talking about trading that's something you inform the other person of up front.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 13, 2015)

I have no problems with people asking me to immediately trade with me when I didn't specify when I can actually trade. Whenever said user is online on TBT, they often assume that you might be as well online in ACNL. They do that mostly because they couldn't afford waiting longer and then forgetting.

Ideally, when I attempt at trading, I focus on getting the trade done as soon as possible to avoid having to set a time and date. In my experience, a fair amount of people often seem to neglect trades that would be done later than a few hours from now. If someone wanted to do a trade with me but can't do just right away, I'll always try to find the earliest possible time so there's lesser chance that both of us would be end up being sidetracked. I never post trades if I don't have enough spare time and lacking any working wireless Internet Connection.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 13, 2015)

That doesn't bother. Actually I like it that way. I don't like waiting if I am online and ready to trade. I like to do things in fast orderly manner so waiting a long time for someone for a trade bothers me instead. If you don't like that you should post on your selling/shopping thread the time you are free to trade because then the other person will think you are ready to trade now.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Mar 13, 2015)

While I prefer to trade ASAP, I'm a very patient person and will wait provided a whole day or so doesn't go by with no answer.

Case in point: Yesterday I made an offer around 4:30 (EDT) for a villager pic. Between the seller being on and offline, late replies, and problems connecting, I didn't get the trade done until almost 9:00.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 13, 2015)

I hate reserving stuff for people b/c:

1) Different time zones
2) Different schedules even if in same time zones
3) Never know what will happen 
4) I've had people cancel on big orders where I ordered through catalog

Unless it's someone I know who will get back to me soon ish for the trade (within 2-3 days) or its like 1-5 items where I don't have to order idc if it's an immediate trade or to be done in the future.
There's too many people who said they will buy but "later" and never got back to me ever.

So I'd rather trade within min/hours of posts.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 13, 2015)

What I find rude is when you and a seller agree to trade, and then later on/the next day you message them to say you're ready and they tell you they don't have the items you wanted anymore. like uhhhh, okay.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't mind either way. I mean if I can't get on and do something straight away I'll just tell them. Or if I'm on the opposite side of it I'd probably ask if they want to do it now or later. Idk hardly anything bothers me. I'm way too easy going.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 13, 2015)

If you can't trade right then, tell them that.  If they can't work around your time at least stay in communication with them.

Communication is key.

Having someone say they'll trade and then never respond when thinks don't work out is far worse than figuring out a time that works well for both parties.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 13, 2015)

It doesn't bother me too much, but it is nice if you know what time, so you don't have to wait to trade, or go really quickly.


----------



## agscribble (Mar 14, 2015)

I really prefer establishing a time because I'm used to trading or playing with people on tumblr. Since a response might not be immediate, I found it helpful to share times of availability. It never hurts to just ask.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm just now realizing it's kind of doofy of me to assume that somebody who's on the forums is also able to access their DS. Usually I'll just offer to open my gates or ask if they want me to deliver, though; I've never been demanding about it. If the person's available to trade right then, they'll say so, and if not, they'll say that too and we'll make some kind of loose schedule (like "I'll be here 2 hours from now, what about you?") etc etc.

I've never had anyone be SUPER demanding of me, but I have had the really over-eager spammy types that leave, like, two PMs a minute until you respond. That's the only thing I find to be kind of rude, because if I haven't seen and answered the first one, sending more isn't going to get me to come back to the computer any faster - though I do understand sending a second when you have additional questions/info or are unsure if the first "went through" successfully. I dunno, I like to think I'm patient with everybody, but at the same time I'm kind of thankful for the types that are all "LET'S DO THIS NAO PLZ" because the sooner we do it, the sooner it's done and over with ;D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 14, 2015)

I usually state the time right away during a trade, cause I always come on here during work, where I have a ten hour shift and usually wont be able to get on my game until hours later... I've had a few trades fall through cause they would try to come right when we spoke but that's their loss you know?


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm pretty chill about this kinda thing, especially since I'm a clumsy fool who has a short attention span and is on an odd sleep schedule.
if we can trade right away, that's always fine... but not right away is also fine. if it's something that ends up waiting more than a day, I'm okay with that too.
the only problem I might have is when I say I'm around and the other person's around, but fails to respond to me at all for some reason. >: like, not even a delayed response. those are always okay with me too. because I'm often giving delayed responses. .__.''


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it's normal. I only post if I am available to trade there and then, and if I can't I write this in the post in case they wouldn't want to hold the item for me.

I don't think it's rude, it's just the norm here for trading as far as I'm aware. You should just make it known that you want to trade later and it should be fine. It's just easier to trade at the time as catching people later can be difficult especially when you're in different timezones.


----------



## Minene (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't find it rude, it just makes more sense to post if you're available to trade right then. if you have things to do it's better to post when you're done (or set up a time) so the person isn't stuck waiting and vice versa. timezones can be troublesome ;o;


----------



## Marlene (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't find it rude, I do this too. If I can't trade I just write it in my order or after the order confirmation, I really don't see this as a problem ^^


----------



## Coach (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer trading directly after I arranged it, something may always pop up that means you can't do a time you scheduled!


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm fine either way too, it doesn't matter unless you won't get the villager or the item that you want for next few days, then that's counted as rude anything else is fine?


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 18, 2015)

I try to complete trades as soon as I can because it can be a problem to find a good time to trade afterward. Generally when you offer to make a trade, it is assumed you are ready to do it right away unless you say otherwise.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't find it rude because not everyone can be at their DS 24/7


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a bit annoying but I completely understand if somebody can't get to their ds. What bothers me is when people are online and say they can trade anytime with in the hour, because then I know they are online and available, but they just arent responding for some reason.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

this doesn't bother me at all, what bothers me is when we agree on a price and they somehow change their mind AFTER they get in my town and ask for a higher price when they know I'm desperate for the item they have :/


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Annoys me a little.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Annoys me a little.



They don't really know if you can play or not though!
I think they should ask when you can play first though!


----------



## Manah (Mar 18, 2015)

I prefer to trade immediately, and I absolutely hate vague times like "within the next hour", because that means I can't do anything but keep an eye on my game for the next hour. When I post, I want to get the trade done as soon as possible so I can go do something else. Setting up times is also difficult because of timezones.

If you can't trade right away, say so when you make your offer. Though every time that happened, one or both of us forgot about the trade.


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 18, 2015)

I prefer to trade immediately but I'm really fine with either.


----------



## starlite (Mar 19, 2015)

I like to get the trade over and done with, honestly!!

if I set a time, something else could come up, and I could be busy!
so yeah, right away is best, for me!!


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't mind much because usually when I'm online on the forum I have some time to spare. It annoys me a bit sometimes, because there are times when I'm in a hurry or don't really feel like starting the game. 

I guess people do it because they don't want to end up stalling the trade. Maybe if you're setting up the trade you can request that people set up the time with you in advance or if you're replying to someone's thread or PMing them, you can add a little note saying that you'd rather trade at a certain time.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm fine with either.  I usually add people right away because I think "Oh, their probably on their 3DS at the moment" If the buyer/seller could specify that their not available beforehand, it would help quite a lot. 

What really bothers me is when someone sets a time to trade and they never respond or they are busy at that time. It wastes my time trying to negotiate. This happened to me so many times.. :l


----------



## marierock13 (Mar 19, 2015)

What I find rude is when you've posted a new trade, you receive a reply within ~2 minutes, and then, when you try to finalize the details, the person who replied goes unresponsive/offline without confirming the details or doing the trade.

I only post trade threads when I have my 3DS and the ability to trade, so getting things done immediately is preferable to me.

I don't mind if my trading partner wants to do things at a specified later time... but I'd like it to be specified. True rudeness is replying to a trade request and then not following through.


----------



## Extra (Mar 19, 2015)

I think it's really rude you know because, it reminds me of kyle who left my town and i want him back i consisdered restarting for hime but you knwo my town is too good to restart and i toooo lazy to cyle him back because it makes me sad you knwo he is really cool because he has reare furniture and he is too cool too pass up you know that? he is too cool. like a flower of carntion and cration you know that he is too cool to let go and i so so so so sad sad that he left me why did you leave kyle is like a soung like the thong song that says i loved tyou for a thousand years and die every say waiting for tou dor a thousand years and junk its really cool you know i wish kyle was back!!! mira also left and she is too cool to lose because she is like sailor moon only a bunny and she is a bunny and bunnies are so too much so much too cool to pass up uou know that? hah you didn't because you probably don't like them but who cares since i am too cool for you and mira and kyle and all vilagwers are too cool for you and for school and you know that because you have crappy villaagers jk im not mean you have nice villagers you know that? unless you don't like them and i will take them for you you know that too much don't you you know that ha ha ha ha you know it i say that alot. i loved you kyle why oh why did you move out why!?! and mira you too why oh why i loved you moth both o why o why o why you mean animals!


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

extreme-fuzzy-socks said:


> When you and a seller agree to do a trade/purchase/etc., does it bother you if they respond immediately after saying that they're adding you and want you to open your gates?
> I check the forums while I'm at school, at work, or babysitting, and just because I'm on the forums doesn't mean I can hop on my DS.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I wish people would establish a time first, or at the very least say "I'm available within the next hour or whenever you are."
> ...



While I don't mind if a time is set or not, I prefer to do a trade right away since the person is not on my bf chat and I can't let them know when I'm back online if I have to leave to do something.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 19, 2015)

It sounds awkward of you're agreeing to do a trade with somebody and you or they're like "oh, can we do it in an hour?" 

I like doing trades right away the only exception is when they respond when I'm right about to leave to go somewhere.


----------



## jacey.sunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

I do like the quick trades but yes real life is there. From selling I find it annoying to make trade times with everyone, preferring to just get it over and done with when they post. I don't use the sites unless I can trade generally.


----------

